# Ayuda con el ATmega8535



## Rosy (Dic 12, 2005)

hola: 
soy nueva en este foro .... asi q espero ser capaz de darme a entender .... estoy haciendo un trabajo de tesis para mi carrera en el cual voy a utilizar el ATMega8535 para el control del PWM, desplegado de datos en un lcd, adquisicion de datos a traves de un teclado matricial y medicion de temperatura aunq aun no defino bien q voy a usar para eso ultimo ... el problema es q nunca he usado ese microcontrolador y pues quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes conoce alguna pagina en donde me expliquen facilmente como usarlo o donde me den ejemplo de programacion ... ademas me gustaria saber si alguno conoce algun manual del avr studio 4 porq tampoco lo he usado ni lo conozco y pues en el voy a programar ... gracias de antemano por su ayuda ... espero prontas respuestas ....


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 12, 2005)

Hola Rosy, 

La verdad que hay muchos tutoriales en Internet que te explican con lujo de detalles lo que se refiere a la programación de AVRs.
Pero te voy a referir a uno muy completo, resumido y que tiene muchos links para cada tema relacionado:

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Atmel_AVR

Fíjate al final los enlaces de lo que te interesa.

Prácticamente los  uControladores tienen la misma base de programación y sus ambientes de desarrollo pueden variar en su interfaz de usuario o facilidades disponibles, pero si has tenido alguna experiencia en cualquier otra familia se te hará fácil comprenderlos y usarlos.

Lo otro es hacerse con el datasheet del uC.:

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc2502.pdf#search='ATMega8535 data sheet'

y

http://www.laogu.com/download/atmega8535.pdf#search='ATMega8535 data sheet'

Esto debería ser lo primero a realizar y deberías hacer una lectura concienzuda de ella para conocer bien al amigo (puertos, direcciones de memoria, Interrupciones, timers, interfaces, canales PWM (4 para el 8535) , etc.). 
Inclusive, pudiera darse el caso de que cambies de uC, algunos de estos micros ya tienen interfaz LCD incorporada como el Mega169.

En ellas también encontrarás ejemplos de programación.

Por último deberás escoger tu ambiente de desarrollo (IDE): Assembler, C, Basic, etc.

De acuerdo a ello y a tus conocimientos, se te podrá hacer más o menos fácil la programación pero pasar de un flujograma al programa final en realidad depende de que tanto conozcas el lenguaje que usas. Quizás deberías bajarte el AVR Studio si vas a programar en assembler (y si es compatible con tu programador):

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/tools.asp?family_id=607



Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## tms320c30 (Feb 28, 2011)

Saludos amiga, espero te pueda ayudar, dime que exatamente necesitas.Yo utilizo estos micros para mis diseños, si me dejas tu correo para enviarte alguna informacion que te puede ser util


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 1, 2011)

Y por que ese microcontrolador que no conoces.
Siempre al elaborar una tesis se usa algo que ya se a trabajado para mejor resultado.


----------



## tms320c30 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola 
saludos yo te recomendaria que utilizaras el codevision para programar tu microcontrolador,el ambiente es amigable te paso el link para que lo cheques.

http://www.codevision.gr/

Con este software lo que hace es ahorrar trabajo en cuanto a seleccion de puertos,timers,activacion de adc,etc;


----------



## tms320c30 (Mar 2, 2011)

Aqui te presenta algunos tutoriales, para el atmega8, espero te pueda servir.

http://www.hetpro-store.com/index.p...mega8-avr&catid=4:tutoriales&Itemid=7&lang=es


----------

